# Critique me jumping



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

I like your nice, solid leg, it stays under you beautifully! Over these low jumps, the only thing I see is that your hands are 'in your lap' a bit. Try shortening your reins and follow your horse's motion over the jump. This will make your movement more flowing and graceful. Good job!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, i have that problem on the flat, too. Thanks, everyone tells me I have a solid leg and I'm really happy you did too.
VB


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

You get too far forward out of the saddle for jumps these size. Think crouch or squat, not lean. Also, like the other poster said, good leg but let your hands follow her face more to keep them out of your lap

Also good job on looking up


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Not to be a party pooper, but those logs are pretty unsafe jumps - if she knocks them and they roll, they will be a huge hazard as they'll go right where she might land.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I have to say...I'm so jealous of your leg. I wish mine looked like that when I was jumping. 

I agree with everyone that you need to take your hands out of your lap and encourage your horse to stretch over the jump. Also you are jumping ahead sometimes. The still image of you, I think, is a good example of how your 2-point should be. 

Other than that you look secure and confident. 

I do want to add that I don't think those logs are unsafe to jump..they seem like they would be hard to roll. They're just like any other jump pole, they can fall and roll under the horse's feet too.


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> I do want to add that I don't think those logs are unsafe to jump..they seem like they would be hard to roll. They're just like any other jump pole, they can fall and roll under the horse's feet too.


Ditto this


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I know the jumps are safe, but thatks. Me and my friend put them there and they are REALLy heavy. Its just a XC jump, most are dangerous and wide.
I do definately need my hands up more, when i watched these vids i went EEK! I havn't had a jumping lesson in ages also.
Thanks

VB


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

neonpony said:


> You get too far forward out of the saddle for jumps these size. Think crouch or squat, not lean. Also, like the other poster said, good leg but let your hands follow her face more to keep them out of your lap
> 
> Also good job on looking up


Ahhh! youre not supposed to pause it there!! Blaaah it makes me sad. i look like some kind of monkey that cant jump!!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

azarni said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but those logs are pretty unsafe jumps - if she knocks them and they roll, they will be a huge hazard as they'll go right where she might land.


i was thinking the same thing, its ok if there all piled but when there are lose ones if the horse runs out he can trip over them


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Really, the jumps are realllly solid. She has never knocked even a pole jump with me on her anyway...
VB


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I didnt mean the logs you were jumping, i just noticed some logs lying around near your jumps


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

those are also jumps.


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

VanillaBean said:


> Thanks everyone! I know the jumps are safe, but thatks. Me and my friend put them there and they are REALLy heavy. *Its just a XC jump, most are dangerous and wide.*
> I do definately need my hands up more, when i watched these vids i went EEK! I havn't had a jumping lesson in ages also.
> Thanks
> 
> VB


 
I'm sorry VanillaBean 'most are dangerous' I don't think so XC jump have to be safe. And they are made not to move. There not dangerous.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

HorseRLife said:


> I'm sorry VanillaBean 'most are dangerous' I don't think so XC jump have to be safe. And they are made not to move. There not dangerous.



Since when are jumps that don't move not dangerous?










Image from: Eventing Deaths, Eventing Information, Eventing Safety


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

VanillaBean: I think your jumping looks really good for not having jumped in a while! 
I agree with everyone else's critique, but I also noticed your heels come up a little while going over the fence. Just remember to keep them down!
I love your leg too! I wish mine was that sturdy.. 

And guys, I'm pretty sure she just asked for critique on her riding .. not the jumps she was jumping.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

ErikaLynn said:


> Since when are jumps that don't move not dangerous?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed. Seriously, all jumps that dont move are dangerous, *because* they dont move.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

equestrian_rider465 said:


> VanillaBean: I think your jumping looks really good for not having jumped in a while!
> I agree with everyone else's critique, but I also noticed your heels come up a little while going over the fence. Just remember to keep them down!
> I love your leg too! I wish mine was that sturdy..
> 
> *And guys, I'm pretty sure she just asked for critique on her riding .. not the jumps she was jumping*.


 I was thinking the same thing! Thanks for the critique, too!

VB


----------



## somthin funky (May 9, 2009)

Trust me the jumps are fine. im the one that helped her put the jumps up! they wont move! and i agree about the hands to but u dont usually have ur hands like that they r usually pretty good.i love rosie!


----------



## kelley horsemad (Feb 7, 2010)

Loose, piled up logs are neither safe nor are they XC jumps. And properly constructed XC jumps are built not to move purposely. The photo posted as proof against immovable jumps is an extreme case and would typically be rider error on getting the horse into a bad spot and causing the rotational fall.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_First video-- Although you are following your horse over the jump with your body, you are not releasing with your hands. You need to either be giving a small press/crest release or an automatic. Your hands should also be a few inches above the withers and not resting on them. After the jump, you just let Rosie come into your friend and the other horse instead of making her continueing on. Your crotch also comes over the top of the pommell...think about closing your hip angle by leaning your body *slightly* forward. (So think about your position when you are cantering in....you want it the exact same, just with a slight lean forward.) These are only small fences so you don't want to be lying on the horses neck._

_Second video--Again you ended up with your crotch over the pommell and no release with your hands._

_Last video--Same as first and second videos._

_Picture--I like your body position in this shot. Your butt is in the middle of the saddle, and your hip angle is closed appropriately for the height of the jump. The only thing I dislike is the lack of release._


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks VAB, that was helpful. I will fix my problems soon! lol

VB


----------

